# Never Forget



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

I know it is going to be run into the ground today, but I just wanted to put out a reminder to NEVER FORGET those who lost their lives 7 years ago today.

I know there are many military and public service workers on this forum, and I salute you.

Thank you for your service.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

We Will Never Forget


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hang your American flags on this date every year as a show of remembrance. I forgot to do this today and actually turned around and went home to put it up. It's important because...

"Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it".


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I know it's against flag etiquette, but I put our flag up last night hoping that neighbors would see it early this morning and put theirs out.
I noticed a few flags flying in my neighborhood, but I'm saddened that there aren't more...

Never forget


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have a flag pole on the Outback in the driveway. Old Glory is flying this morning.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

We fly it here everyday....Half staff today.--Mike


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Here is a helpful link for special dates to fly. Special flag dates

Today is Patriot Day - half mast if possible.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Lot's of flags flying here in VT today, but my favorite is one that was placed by the side of Route 2 in South Hero about 1/3 of the way across the Sandbar Bridge ( in case any of you who come/came to the islands wonder/wondered why it was there). The flag was placed there 6 years ago today, on a white birch pole, secured with rocks, and blessed with the bandana from the head of the man who placed it in memory of his brother!! 
I never pass it without noticing, and today wiped a tear from my eye when I saw it flying at half-mast!! 
When a local man a bit more affluent than the brother noticed that the white birch pole was failing, he replaced it with a white aluminum "real" flagpole, a fresh flag, and the even moved the brothers headband!!
GOD BLESS AMERICA!!


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

*God Bless America!* I'm proud to be an american.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Our kids already understand what happened and what is at stake.....


----------

